# Questions about showing.



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Well more like, tell me everything about showing!

As you know I recently got a registered little doeling, and while I've never thought about showing before, I think it would be fun to try, if its not too difficult.

How do I go about finding shows in my area? What else will I need to know? Lay it on me!

Thanks!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well first of all I'd say showing is so much fun! I love it, plus you learn tons while doing it.  As for finding shows in your area, (I'm assuming your doeling is a dairy goat) look up the ADGA website and check out their list of shows. Also you can check and see if you have any dairy goat associations in your state, and they should have lists of shows as well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

It is an overwhelming feeling not knowing what to do. I suggest contacting people that are in your area who show. Check websites and email or call them. Tell them you are interested in showing and would love to come by and learn how to clip for a show and that you are willing to help them. 

Someone who has a large herd to clip and get ready for a show is quite willing for the extra hands. Plus they love the extra competition in the ring. 

I felt awkward the first time i asked someone but she was really helpful and excited for me. I brought Angie over and she give me tips on clipping and I clipped her buck and one of her does as well as Angie that day.

If you cant come over to help with clipping then at least ask to be alerted via email or a phone call when a show is announced. if they are lower in the chain to know things ask who is the cordinator for your area and get in contact with them.

Check the AGS or ADGA websites for a listing of shows (they hardly ever list the shows in NJ though so i am sure they miss plenty of shows for other areas too). YOu might even be able to contact AGS for the name of the person in your area who plans most of the shows. 

Then for show day: goat doesnt have to be clipped but 99% of the goats are so you will probably want to do that to have the best advantage. Have either a small pen or cage to put her in when she isnt in the ring (the people in my area use the exhersize pens for dogs they vary in price depending on height. I got the medium height one. They are collaps flat.) 

If the doe is over 6 months her registration needs to be in your name. if you have more then 1 goat best to have a binder of all there registration papers. Makes it easy to find them and you dont loose them at the show. 

Mess with the goats, get them use to being led around (but dont stress over it if they wont, once they get in the show ring they tend ot follow other goats and you will fiind that yours isnt the only one acting up) mess with their feet and encourage them to stand still for more then 2 seconds. 

Watch the others and how they walk around the goat and keep the goat between them and the judge as they walk around the ring. If you can watch a show before you take your goat to one then that is always helpful if not then ask someone to show you if you get a chance to visit their place at clipping time etc. 

I hope that was helpful. dont expect to understand it all right now. Take the time to read this a couple times and try not to get overwhelmed. I didnt show for years because i was so scared of what i didnt know. but once i started I just went and learned and got ideas from others and here I am now so excited for the 2009 show season. I know the dates already because I am now "in the loop" and I am going to have 4 registered does soon (own 3 right now). 

Once you start showing you wont want to stop!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the information! While I don't know anyone at all within reasonable distance that would possibly show dairy goats (the closest would probably be Yaupon Acres actually lol), I'm willing to bet there's plenty of Boer breeders who may show. I'll have to go digging around and see who I find.

I think I will watch for fairs and shows and go see a few as well. I've showed dogs in the past, so I can't imagine it'd be TOO different!

I will definitely start looking into things and see if its something I might want to pursue for fun.

Thanks again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beings that TX is where the AGS office is I would assume that they would have plenty of shows there. But of course the state is rather large


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

TX probably has more shows than any other state. Give AGS a call and they will be more than happy to help and possibly recommend someone to contact near you that you might not be aware of.
I spent two years just watching shows before I jumped in and I've never looked back! We attend about 7-8 multiple ring shows every year and have traveled as much as 5 hours or more to do it. It really is so much fun (though some people can get rabid about it!) and if you go with the attitude that it's for fun and to learn, you'll walk away having done both!
Lois
http://www.fallcreekfarm.net


----------

